# 8 week old pup



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm new here  and also new to my cockapoo pup! I love her to pieces, she's a happy healthy little thing, but I'm just wondering what size she should be, people are commenting that she's way too small and it's concerning me a bit, she's only just 8 weeks, she's about 5 inches tall.

Thank you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Size is variable and dependent on the size of the dogs she is bred from.
The most important thing is that she is growing. Either weigh her yourself on a weekly basis, or ask your vets if you can bring her in at a quiet time for them and use their weigh scales.
If she eats, sleeps and plays well - and her poos are normal - and you know she has been wormed regularly - and you continue with the worming schedule advised by your vet - all should be well. 
She certainly looks cute.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Aw shes beautiful! Whats her name? 
Sorry I can't help with any advice as I'm newer to this than you - not picked up my puppy yet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's very cute. We have had a few little beans on here. Everyone is different. As Marzi says, weigh regularly to ensure she's gaining weight.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I would do for a pup so small she would fit in my shoe. She is beautiful!


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies 
She's brilliant, she's a happy little thing, I just keep getting asked "are you sure she's 8 weeks??" And it's panicking me a bit. She's called Jesse  if anyone's watched Breaking Bad she's named after Jesse Pinkman  he's a guy but it works as a girls name. 

I was going to mention the poos, a lot of the time very runny, and can have blood in them, which is also worrying me, I've only had her since Monday and she's my first dog, so I'm completely new. Obviously I've done my research and things before hand but there's only so much research you can do, the rest is getting your pup, going with it and doing your best.

Thank you all,
Kat x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow she's cute!
A visit to the vets for some reassurance and to make sure her poos are ok, she's just settling in and gas got lots of big changes happening.
Please keep us updated with cute Jess x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's a cutie, lots of pups have the same problem with runny poo's as they settle into a new home, I popped Dudley to the vets for a quick vet check, he was taller but still quite diddy at 1.8kg at nearly 9 weeks, he's over 13kg now and a big lad so they do grow a lot. As Marzi said a lot depends on the parents size.


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Max was 2.7kg at 8 weeks and is now 3.8kg at 10 weeks.

Your little diddy girl is very cute. I'd get a vet opinion as her bowels are problematic too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes get her a puppy check at the vets, the vet can give you some advice on worming etc and also flea/tick treatments. The vet will also check her heart, ears, eyes, bum. Puts your mind at rest


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is super duper cute. Think all the advice above is great.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Adorable!! Do not worry. Like others said, her size depends on her breeding. My mom's Cockapoo is 6lbs full grown and came home at 1.5lbs. She fit into the palm of our hands!!!! She was tiny! Now she is a healthy, happy dog  

The picture is old and from fb, but it sort of shows how tiny she was.


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Awww how gorgeous! Thanks so much for the photo it's made me feel a lot better. I was worrying there was something wrong with her growth! Being my first dog it's a big learning curve for me and I just want to be doing everything right. I'm overwhelmed by the responses I've gotten from you all  thank you. Im 22 now and been begging for a dog since I can remember and now it's finally happened I'm just trying to make sure I'm doing the right things for her


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sophiecutiepoo said:


> Adorable!! Do not worry. Like others said, her size depends on her breeding. My mom's Cockapoo is 6lbs full grown and came home at 1.5lbs. She fit into the palm of our hands!!!! She was tiny! Now she is a healthy, happy dog
> 
> The picture is old and from fb, but it sort of shows how tiny she was.


Cute!!!


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi everyone. Jesse was at a puppy party today, the lady running it was an ex veterinary nurse and told me I should get her checked over by a vet. All of the other 9 week old puppies there towered over her, and the lady said her tummy is really big and needs to be looked at, she is also doing really runny poos still. All of that aside she was the happiest most social puppy there which made me proud, I'm just concerned at her size.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you ever had her checked over with your vet? This is the first thing you need to do to get on the vaccination programme, worming and flea treatment, plus have a puppy health check. If her belly is big and her tummy is upset she may have worms, it's very important to get treatment early.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is your little cute pup from? 
I mean was it A large breeder etc? 
I hope she had an improvement in her toile ting lately??
More pics please!! X


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you for replies. Just an update, she's been to the vets today, weighed in at 350 grams, but the vet said not to worry, she's also been given a worming tablet for the tummy issue. So we'll see how that goes. Fingers crossed. I got her from a lady who has bred cockapoos for a while, she was really nice and I met the parents etc. Just wasn't expecting her to be so tiny when I took her home. This is a photo of her next to my friends hand, this was a week ago.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about her size or how old she is at this point unless your thought is to return her to the breeder. It sounds more like you are set on keeping her. For that reason I would focus on the things you need to take care of now (vet visits, vaccinations, socialization, loving her). I would also think being smaller has its perks. If my two were that small I'd be so excited because I could take them anywhere. Instead they are turning into beasts!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Definitely not considering taking her back, I've fallen for her  and she'll grow, right? Here's a photo just taken with her rocking her new bandana collar....


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

*So cute!*

She's adorable. Also loved Jesse Pinkman


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's totally adorable. They all grow at different rates. I did feed my two less than the recommended amounts as it was too much and cause runny poos. Also my two had exceptionally sensitive tummies so any change in food was a minimum of 10 days of transition. Its challenging for sure but you'll get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Agree with the above, regular vet visits are a must for all dogs. There are so many parasites and issues which are so easily corrected if you get them on time. Call your SPCA to find a cheap one if money is a problem, also in my experience country vets are about half the cost of city ones, it is worth shopping around to find one you trust.


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

sophiecutiepoo said:


> Adorable!! Do not worry. Like others said, her size depends on her breeding. My mom's Cockapoo is 6lbs full grown and came home at 1.5lbs. She fit into the palm of our hands!!!! She was tiny! Now she is a healthy, happy dog
> 
> The picture is old and from fb, but it sort of shows how tiny she was.


Thanks for this comment and photo, from what I can see your mum's puppy looked practically the same size as my Jesse is now  do you have a current photo of her? Thank you again


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad you've been to the vet.


----------



## Baylee (Oct 10, 2014)

Baylee was so tiny when I got her too, only 2 pounds. Now she's 7 pounds and growing fast at 3 1/2 months old


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As long as she's healthy, eating & pooing you have nothing to worry about, even if she is on the dinky size - it just makes her cuter than ever!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> As long as she's healthy, eating & pooing you have nothing to worry about, even if she is on the dinky size - it just makes her cuter than ever!! X



The simple things in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

KatandJesse888 said:


> Thank you all for your replies
> She's brilliant, she's a happy little thing, I just keep getting asked "are you sure she's 8 weeks??" And it's panicking me a bit. She's called Jesse  if anyone's watched Breaking Bad she's named after Jesse Pinkman  he's a guy but it works as a girls name.
> 
> I was going to mention the poos, a lot of the time very runny, and can have blood in them, which is also worrying me, I've only had her since Monday and she's my first dog, so I'm completely new. Obviously I've done my research and things before hand but there's only so much research you can do, the rest is getting your pup, going with it and doing your best.
> ...



Wow. Mine is just turning 6 months now and I also got him when he was 8 weeks. He was a tiny little thing and less than 2lbs. I was at the Vet's every week coz everything would freak me out! 

But hang in there. This forum was super helpful in calming most of my rabid fears! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Baylee said:


> Baylee was so tiny when I got her too, only 2 pounds. Now she's 7 pounds and growing fast at 3 1/2 months old




Thank you so much! That's made me feel a lot better  Jesse looks a lot like your beautiful pup in the first photo!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Baylee said:


> Baylee was so tiny when I got her too, only 2 pounds. Now she's 7 pounds and growing fast at 3 1/2 months old


Baylee is lovely


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

she's so sweet!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

oh my goodness she is SO CUTE! Glad the vet said there's nothing to worry about. -- was she the same size as the rest of the litter when you viewed her?


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

When I went to view the puppies they were all exactly the same size yea  she's just not growing much, so tiny.


----------

